# Wonder Years Theme?



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So NOT click on this link if you are someplace that loud laughter will get you in trouble.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

http://www.elwp.com/Joe%20****er.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I made the mistake of watching that with a full bladder. I'm kind of glad I missed out on the 60s when I see that.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

One for us younger guys


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Seven said:


> One for us younger guys


That wasa awsome, I am so sore from laughing this morning I am having trouble breathing. I love the description:

*"The quintessential misheard lyrics song! A true 90's classic, this may be one of those rare songs that NOBODY has ever really heard the true lyrics!!! It may even be a mystery to the band! *"

There were a bunch of similar items listed on that page, but I am not brave enough to listen to any more right now. I HURT! :wink:


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I listened to some more but that one and the even flow ones are by far the best. I felt like most others just didn't achieve the same results. Maybe the rock the kazbah or whatever it is called but the rest just weren't as good


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

how about this?
the original 




the parody


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

found another one.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

:shock: 

what did he say? or was that a she?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was great!
There is also on on CCR's Have You Ever Seen the Rain (Have you ever seen Loraine)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

:lol: Thanks for sharing these, they are great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> So NOT click on this link if you are someplace that loud laughter will get you in trouble.
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> http://www.elwp.com/Joe%20****er.html


Yeah, Joe nailed it word for word at Woodstock.

I seen him in concert, '70 or '71.

Joe, a poster child for drug awareness, is one of Mrs Goob's favorites........ah......go figure.


----------

